# Waxing - There is a Difference



## Runningwolf (Jul 18, 2014)

As most of you know, I am a big fan of applying wax on top of my corks to identify bottles in the racks. What I didn't know was there is a difference in quality.
I was talking to another winemaker at another winery and he was telling me how they sold wax and he hated it. I couldn't understand how someone hated how it work. Long story short, he gave me a few blocks and I tried them tonight. I melted one down and applied it to three bottles and then dumped the entire pan full in the garbage. It was thick and gooey. It did not run nice into the dimple I fill and made a mess.
The wax I use comes in many colors in pellet form. It is very easy to work with, you can blend colors easily and it looks nice. So if you had tried waxing before and was disappointed give it another try with a different product.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 19, 2014)

Dan 
I use the same exact method - 
I notice that the wax will cool off leaving an air gap between the wax and the inside of the bottle neck.
I will then take a heat gun and remelt it and it seals very well. do you have any similar issues that I have ??

The wax is definitely hot enough - I think it has different temperature changes between the glass and the wax , which will cause this - remember I am only filling the top of the cork which is pushed down no more than approx 1/4'' of an inch


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2014)

Steve we are doing the exact same process but I am not having the issue you're having. I am waxing the bottle top strictly for aesthetics and inventory and not for any other purpose. I also like that the wax pops off as soon as you hit it with the corkscrew.

One of the reasons for posting this was the fact if last night was my first experience of using wax I would never of pursued it any further. All wax are not created equal.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 19, 2014)

Where do you get your um er wax? He asked sheepishly.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Where do you get your um er wax? He asked sheepishly.



I get it from Presque Isle Wine Cellars. They also supply a lot of wineries.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 20, 2014)

When I first read the subject line of this thread, I thought it was going in a TOTALLY different direction.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 20, 2014)

Use good wax or be wary of razor burn!


----------



## soccer0ww (Jul 20, 2014)

some good info, thanks!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 21, 2014)

Dan, I've got some of the wax pellets, but I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to melt it and apply a bit to the top of each bottle. What is your process for waxing your bottle tops? Pics would be great!


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 21, 2014)

and here I was all ready to get involved in a discussion of the pros and cons of waxing vs razors


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2014)

vernsgal said:


> and here I was all ready to get involved in a discussion of the pros and cons of waxing vs razors



PM me and i'll explain....NO Don't I was only kidding. Razor burn does suck though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 21, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Dan, I've got some of the wax pellets, but I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to melt it and apply a bit to the top of each bottle. What is your process for waxing your bottle tops? Pics would be great!



Dave, take a look at the pan I use. I pay about $4.00 each for them at Walmart and have one for each color. This way there is no waste as I leave left over wax in the pan. The metal spoons are about 6/$1 at same place. I bought the hot plate for under $20 on Amazon. I start off on high heat then turn it down to low (smoke is a sure sign to turn it down). The bottle shows the cork sunk down about 1/4" with the wax button I removed from it next to the bottle. The last picture shows how easy it is to identify bottles on rack.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 21, 2014)

Funny, Dan. That was the setup I was shooting for. Cheap and easy. I already have a hot plate I use for shrink capping. Thanks, my good man!


----------

